# estimate 9 pound baby at 38 weeks, now i'm 39...



## KES1024

Hello all,

So last week (i was 38), the doctor estimated that my LO is averaging 9.1 pounds. tomorrow is my 39 week appointment, with my due date being Friday.

Do you think that they may recommend inducing, so he's not 10 pounds?

I'm so afraid that i won't be able to vaginally deliver. I really do not want a c-section...

Maybe it's jsut my nerves... i don't know. Plus, I really want to meet this little man!

thanks for your help!


----------



## Kimboowee

My baby was estimated to be 10+ she was off the chart. This was by scans and fundal height...

She was 7lbs 11oz, Overdue!


----------



## stardust599

Estimates are never accurate! Ultrasounds are quiet commonly off by around 10% (that's 1lb in your case) and fundal height should never be relied on as it depends on the position of baby, amount of fluid etc.

And an induction would really raise your risk of a CS compared to a natural birth. 

Trust your body, it will make a baby the perfect size for your body and your labour will be perfect.


----------



## Hooblet

My LO was estimated at 9lbs 1oz by scan at 39 weeks - when he arrived last week (10 days overdue!) he was 8lbs 1oz. We had a natural vaginal delivery with no complications. Try not to worry, scans are often wrong. I wish the doctor hadn't bothered with our scan because it only made me worry in the run-up, and actually a lot of people and mid-wives have said that babies that are slightly bigger are as easy/easier to give birth to because they can do a bit more of the work themselves. My labour was 7 hours total with 1 hour in active labour, and he was out in 4 pushes xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

A lot of places especially in UK won't induce for "large for dates" it isn't a concern to them as big babies are born regularly without knowing they were big PLUS a huge trial showed that the majority of babies that were estimated to be big for dates were in fact NOT....Induction poses a higher risk for a caesarean anyway so I would say let nature take its course - you will be fine :hugs:


----------



## KES1024

Thank you ladies! :o)


----------



## katlin

My son measured a good 5 weeks ahead they said he was going to be massive I was induced at 39 weeks due to heart decels and he was born at 6 lbs 6 oz but he was 24 inches long which is were they thought he was going to weigh allot because he was so darn long.


----------



## NaturalMomma

Please don't let your Doctor tell you you need an induction due to a "estimated high birth weight". They are never accurate and that is not evidence based care. That is one lie Doctors use to get women to consent to induction so that they will deliver early and makes it easier for the Doctor.


----------



## lovelylisa84

Dont worry. I'm 5'1 and my son weighed 9lb 10 oz. Very close to a 10 pounder. If anything you can ask to be induced at 39 weeks to avoid any injuries to your baby's limbs at birth.


----------



## KES1024

NaturalMomma said:


> Please don't let your Doctor tell you you need an induction due to a "estimated high birth weight". They are never accurate and that is not evidence based care. That is one lie Doctors use to get women to consent to induction so that they will deliver early and makes it easier for the Doctor.

Yesterday Dr. said I have an adequate pelvis for this guy, and we won't talk about c-section unless something happens...you have no idea what a relief that was...


----------



## NaturalMomma

KES1024 said:


> NaturalMomma said:
> 
> 
> Please don't let your Doctor tell you you need an induction due to a "estimated high birth weight". They are never accurate and that is not evidence based care. That is one lie Doctors use to get women to consent to induction so that they will deliver early and makes it easier for the Doctor.
> 
> Yesterday Dr. said I have an adequate pelvis for this guy, and we won't talk about c-section unless something happens...you have no idea what a relief that was...Click to expand...

That is great news :)


----------



## try4girl

I was told my son was going to be around 7 pounds but I gave birth 3 days late and he was 8 lb 15 oz. I don't think they are very good the lady that did our ultrasound said this was the most she was ever wrong but I don't know about that.


----------



## Millies.Mummy

I got told my little girl was small.... She was 10lb 1.5oz!!! 

I was induced at 40+4 due to unreliable due date, SPD and baby was tachycardic and had several visits to the hospital because she wouldn't move for days. I had a normal vaginal delivery although she did get stuck but not for long. 

I wouldn't worry too much about what size they tell you. They get it very wrong sometimes! Glad to hear you should be able to have a 'normal birth' and wish you all the best! :thumbup:


----------



## KES1024

Millies.Mummy said:


> I got told my little girl was small.... She was 10lb 1.5oz!!!
> 
> I was induced at 40+4 due to unreliable due date, SPD and baby was tachycardic and had several visits to the hospital because she wouldn't move for days. I had a normal vaginal delivery although she did get stuck but not for long.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about what size they tell you. They get it very wrong sometimes! Glad to hear you should be able to have a 'normal birth' and wish you all the best! :thumbup:


Thank You! :happydance:


----------



## aliss

Dystocia sucks but it can be resolved easily in the vast vast majority of incidents. One thing to keep in mind is that induction/pitocin/laying in bed/epidurals all contribute to it - if you are mobile and unmedicated, you have a better chance of dealing with it safely. My son had dystocia, the worst part was simply being unable to deal with it myself from an epidural. I am not having an epidural for #2 in case it happens again - I do not fear the dystocia, only just making sure i am able to deal with it properly!


----------



## babyhopes2010

in uk they wont.

they kept saying 11lb+ and i was so scared they induced me at 40+4 only bcos i had too much waters not cos babies size.

anyway had natural pain relief free birth and she weighed 9lb 3 so dont listen to them about scans


----------

